# Können Molche senkrechte Mauern oder eine Treppe hochklettern?



## Biotopfan (19. Aug. 2014)

Hei, heute morgen habe ich in einer 7cm hohen vollgeregneten Eisbox auf unserer Senkterasse einen __ Bergmolch gefunden.
Sie ist von 20cm hohen Rabattensteinen und einer 50cm hohen Mauer umrahmt und es führt eine Treppe aus Pflastersteinen auf den höher gelegenen Rasen.
__ Kröten leben auch auf der schattigenTerasse...wuaaa, hatte mal eine in meinen Gartenclogs
Dort stehen viele __ Kübelpflanzen, Regentonnen, meine Blumentöpfe, Lebendfuttereimer für die Fische um die Ecke eine Sitzgruppe...Laub wird immer dort hingeblasen und  wird nicht immer sofort und auchnicht sehr gründlich entfernt...
Haben die __ Molche so eine Chance zurück zum Teich zu wandern, oder leben sie dort nur??? Plätze zum verstecken und überwintern gäbe es genug. Werde in Zukunft auch vorsichtiger mit dem Zeug rumrangieren...
Nicht das ich mal einen einklemme...wobei ich hoffe, das es eine einmalige Sache war 
VG Monika


----------



## laolamia (19. Aug. 2014)

es ist ihnen ein leichtes


----------



## 7088maxi (19. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,
Theoretisch ist es für die Tiere nicht möglich die Barriere zu überwinden, praktisch gelingt ihnen trotzdem oft mehr als man ihnen zutraut. Ich würde ihnen trotzdem ein Brett am Rand der Stiegen hinlegen.
MfG


----------



## Christine (19. Aug. 2014)

Ja, wie kam unsere Kröte noch in die Zinkwanne? Sie benutzte den Spalt zwischen der Zinkwanne und den Steinen dahinter als Kletterkamin...


----------



## Biotopfan (19. Aug. 2014)

Ok...ihr macht mir Mut..ich hab schon gedacht, die Terasse wär eine Molchfalle
Das wär mir nicht recht...aber ich leg trotzdem mal vorne und hinten ein Brett hin, damit sie hoch könnten...aber warscheinlich ist es schwerer das Brett zu finden, als sich irgendwo hochzuziehen...Spalten gibts auch zwischen den Steinen und Rabattensteinen...
Würd ich nur gerne mal sehen...weil ich es mir schlecht vorstellen kann...__ Eidechsen haben wir hier auch..aber die sind ja wie die Raketen..wenn abhauen...
VG Monika


----------



## Limnos (20. Aug. 2014)

__ Molche "kleben" durch Adhäsion an den Kletterflächen. Aber sie verstecken sich sehr gerne unter Matten u.Ä. wenn es darunter lange feucht bleibt. Vielleicht kann man so etwas vor Eingangstüren legen, es feucht halten und von Zeit zu Zeit mal darunter nachschauen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Michael der 2. (22. Aug. 2014)

Hi

Ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass sie vielleicht irgendwie dazwischen durch sind. Diese Steine sind ja nicht immer 100% ig dicht. Und wie ja schon gesagt wurde verbringen sie ihr Leben gerne da wo es feucht ist. Da ist si ne Steinfuge schon ein gutes Versteck und Futter gibt es da sicherlich auch. Kann schon sein, dass er da einfach mal an einer Stelle raus kommt, wo man ihn nicht vermuten würde und ihn der Weg einfach da hin geführt hat.


----------



## Limnos (22. Aug. 2014)

Ich hatte lange immer wieder Molchmumien im Keller. Dann habe ich unter die Kellerfensterroste ein engmaschiges Plastiknetz gelegt. Seither habe ich keine mehr gefunden. Normalerweise überwintern sie draußen unter Steinen, Totholz, in Mauselöchern, in Komposthaufen u.ä. Selbst unter der Folie von flachen Teichen, die im Winter bis zum Grund durchfroren, habe ich sie schon gefunden.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

